

Norway's Statoil is selling an oil platform in the North Sea - gregschlom
http://www.statoil.com/en/NewsAndMedia/Multimedia/HuldraTilSalgs/Pages/HuldraSaleP.aspx

======
ChuckMcM
FOB the North Sea :-) Perhaps the Seasteading folks would be interested.

